# 2 1/2 lb CO2 tank



## Tsquare (Feb 9, 2007)

How long will a 2 1/2 lb tank last? I have only 18" between the bottom and the shelf on my 30 gal stand which is not enough space for a 5 lb tank. I could move the shelf but it will be a job to do so I am thinking abut the smaller tank.
Gene


----------



## goalcreas (Nov 20, 2006)

I have one on a 29 gallon, it went about 6 months.
It was bone dry when it was out, I do about 2 bubbles per second for about 10 hours per day.
I was told that the tank was just too small and I would have to keep filling it every other month, but since it was only $40 for the tank, $7 for the fill and about $5 for tax, I coundn't pass it up.
I was very happy to find that it will last for around 6 months and filling twice a year makes it only $17 per year in C02.

If you are thinking about getting it because of the cheaper price then the 5lb, I would say go for it.
Plus it doesn't take up as much space and under a 29 gallon stand, which doesn't have all that much room. Granted a 5 or even 10 aould fit, but it gets crowded and harder to work on the filter and everything else with such a big tank.

I am actually planning on getting another 2.5 and splitting it between two 20 longs.
I bet I wil get a good 4 pous months out of that, I hope anyway, but even if it is every 3 months, that is still only $28 per year in gas.

Hope this helps your decision a little.


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

I have a similar 2 - 2.5 lb cylinder that lasted 6-7 months running at about 3 bps. It was on a solenoid, so C02 was off at night.

Though there is nothing wrong with a smaller cylinder, if you can fit it, I would go bigger to a 5-10lb just to save yourself the hassel of getting it refilled. 

-John N.


----------



## Tsquare (Feb 9, 2007)

Thanks guys I will go with the 2.5 tank. I will have it on a timer so I should get at least 4 to 5 months out of it. I will check to see if AirGas will fill a 2.5 tank 1st. If not then I will have to raise the shelf to get room for a 5 lb tank.
Gene


----------



## goalcreas (Nov 20, 2006)

Where are you located.
You could always look for any other weld supply shop,
Or home brew places, they are the ones that usually fill, because the brewmeisters like to keep
the nice shiny tanks and would hate to swap, so they mostly just fill on the spot and are usually priced pretty good.

Check out Rex Grigg's site, he is now listing places to buy tanks, swap or fill and prices.


----------



## Tsquare (Feb 9, 2007)

Cedar Falls Iowa a small community. The only place I could find was AirGas which luckly is only 0.9 miles from me about a 7 or 8 minute drive.
Gene


----------

